# Alte Router-Firmware + DHCP Liste auslesen



## ToXiC24 (17. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir einen Telekom Speedport W501V gekauft, da er auf einer FritzBox basiert und somit ein kleines Linux Betriebssystem besitzt. Soweit lief alles optimal, bis ich Held natürlich ein Firmwareupdate gemacht habe und seitdem nicht aufs SSH zugreifen kann bzw. es vorher nicht versucht habe, weil ich direkt das Update vom updater habe draufladen lassen. Wie bekomme ich die alte Firmware wieder drauf, bzw. wo bekomme ich die alte Firmware her? Ich denke mal, dass man die alte Firmware dann problemlos durch eine Versions und Datumsmanipulation wieder draufbekommt oder?

Dann habe ich noch eine zweite Frage, die auch mit dem Router zu tun hat.
Wie komme ich an die DHCP Liste dran? Geht das nur, wenn ich ein Skript erstelle, das mir die Liste ohne Zugangsdaten als csv oder xml oder wie ist ja im Endeffekt egal zur Verfügung stellt?

Danke schonmal

Greetz


----------

